
You Cannot Regulate Guns Unless You Know How to Use One - abortz
https://medium.com/@yishan/you-cannot-regulate-guns-unless-you-know-how-to-use-one-d129d0a82974#.dna1li493
======
smt88
> _You need to understand guns intimately if you want [the government] to
> regulate them.

> _This kind of thinking is common sense when it comes to making laws about
> anything else*

That is absolute fucking nonsense. I support regulation of aircraft, and I
have no idea how to fly or build a plane. I support regulation of dangerous
drugs, and I've never taken them and don't know how they work. I support
regulation of nuclear weapons, and I've certainly never had anything to do
with those.

As voters, we agree that there are too many gun deaths. We have voted for
representatives who are supposed to deeply study the issue, understand things
that voters can't/don't, and make informed policy changes.

Looking just at recent history, this process has not occurred.

~~~
Tomte
I agree 100%, but the misconceptions discussed are very interesting.

------
kafkaesq
Flagged as "pure politics."

(Yeah, I suppose it's about "gun tech" also. But in the current, borderline
insane political environment... the political aspects of the posting are way
more dominant).

